# Saying Goodbye Bella



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

One of my rats ended up getting a tumor about a month back, it can't be removed because it's behind some of her internal organs and she would have a high chance of dying during surgery. I decided not to put her down until it was detracting from her quality of life and while it was small she was still a very happy playful girl. Though now larger than a golf ball it's pressing against her organs and today I say the sign that it's time. Watching her over the litter box as she went to pee I suddenly saw nothing but bloody urine. First thing tomorrow I am taking her in to put her down and say goodbye. She was so young, only 1 year old and already ripped from my life. 

I always knew Belladonna to be the ladylike rat, she is so polite always sitting at the edge of my cup of tea and sipping out of it so delicately unlike her sister Filistata who dives right in for a swim. She never tried to take my food and always eat off a spoon. She never let her paws or nose get dirty and loved to snuggle her mommy in bed. She enjoyed hiding in my shirt and curling up in my lap with with munchies. I gave her a chocolate chip cookie and a scoop of ice cream knowing tomorrow I have to say goodbye to my brave little soul. Her sister now lays curled to her side holding her tight in their home, I feel bad knowing Filistata has no idea tomorrow will be the last time she sees her sister. They were together from the first day, I wish they could have been together till the last as well.










For Bella's memory

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dc8Qs6rrqJ8


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

i empathize here. i've had many a hooded rat in my life.and had to put a few down. they are smart and wonderful animals. my nicodemus had free roam of my house. was potty trained, and just a joy to be around.so sorry for your pain and frustration over this. it goes with out saying that you're doing the right thing.poor filistata. i know she'll miss her and probably go through depression. take care.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I fear Fili's depression, i want to spend as much time as I can with her until I can locate a breeder and get her two more friends. She's still so young, I don't want her to live out her life alone and I know when my mice were old and one passed the other died a week after. I don't want Fili to go too at only 1.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Sorry for your loss and tough decision :-( Bella sounds like a sweet girl.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm so sorry you have to say goodbye so soon. She sounds like an amazing rat...


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I don't know what was worse, saying goodbye or watching Bella's sister try to revive her. Like the loving sister she is Fili put her paws on Bella's chest and licked her mouth, when Bella didn't wake up she curled up next to her and groomed her. The vets were all bawling with me, I think more so because they felt sorry for Fili lossing her sister.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

feel so bad for both of you. poor,poor fili.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Poor babies  I hope she loves the new sisters you get her.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Got two babies from a shelter already, unwanted litter. Waiting to see how this will be after 2 week qt. Fili wasn't doing too hot alone and I have to spend most of my free time with her or she won't eat.


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss! Poor Fili. Good luck with your two new babies .


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Oh no I'm so sorry  I can tell you really love her.
Is fili doing any better?


----------



## Aleu (Jan 18, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your rattie girl. I hate losing pets. It sounds like you did all you co uld for her im sorry you have to see her go though. I had a female rat named Cheza (dumbo rat) and she lived for quite a long time before developing tumors/cancer that couldnt be removed either. Females are very susceptible to tumors and cancer. My males Roley and Patches were awesome too, but Cheza was my favorite. They were all snuggle bugs. 

Healing thoughts to you and your lovely rattie.


----------



## Newbettamommy13 (Jan 21, 2013)

Aww,so sorry about your little friend  . I've never had rats but a couple months ago we had to put down my goldfish I'd had almost 3 years. He was really special and will always be missed and loved so I know how you feel. So sorry.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I saw about your goldy, I'm so sorry for that. Seemed like a very funny sweet fish.

And Teeny Fili is still depressed, she isn't eating a whole lot but I hope as I start introducing the new girls after qt she will perk up. Maybe the girls will get her back to playing and eating. Right now she mostly just likes sitting in my lap, I guess she is dealing with Bella's death in her own way and I will let her have her mourning process.


----------



## Newbettamommy13 (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks, he really was. Sorry to hear about Fili too, hope she feels better soon. I once had 2 other goldfish who were super attached to each other and when the one died, the other kind of stayed by him a while then went into his hiding place. He seemed to perk up a little after introducing a new fish. Hopefully Fili will perk up soon too


----------

